# XP SP1 Available For Download



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

For those of you who like to live on the edge, Xp Sp1 final version is available for download on Ms Servers. You can read more about it here: http://www.activewin.com/awin/default.asp


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What could possibly go wrong. It's from Microsoft----co developers of the Dishplayer. :shrug: 


But I have it installed and so far it is working well.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Any update on it's stability or instability, anyone ELSE have it downloaded? Has it been 2 weeks? I always wait 2 weeks :-}


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

I have had it installed for 24 hours with no major burps. Note however, that after your finished downloading(about 3 hours on a 56k)and reboot, your screen will go black for a short period of time while it configures itself. It scares the begeebers out of you, but its normal.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have DSL and the SW set to download automatically and only install if I say so. that helps time wise


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

I installed SP1 on my desktop machine, running XP Professional yesterday and on my notebook, running XP Home today. Both installs were without incident. Everything seems to be working just fine on both machines.

The critical update on the Windows site shows both SP1 for XP and SP1 for IE. No need to download the IE service pack... it is included in the XP service pack.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I've had SP1 for 1 1/2 days now. No problems so far.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i have had it since late on the 6th. Not a problem yet.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Downloaded/Installed it last night. Everything went fine. Only thing (don't know if it is the IE6 SP1 or XP SP1) but when I goto list all the avialable updates for download, this time around I have often sat there and the scan for updates bar never goes past 0%. This was never a problem before, but maybe everyone is downloading so the MSUpdate server is slllllooooowwwww?


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

GCutler, youre not alone. It happened to me too. It seems a long time before the updates bar gets above 0 for me. Now....the download took a hefty 49MB, but considering some have endured a more hefty 138MB downloads (some even did this with a 56k modem connection. How long does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Service Pack? Ask Mr Gates.....lol) Im very lucky. The only thing I have noticed is that the PC is slower at startup, but its normal for this to occur at Service Pack updates.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

I happened to read that Microsoft is gonna make Service Pack 1 a mandatory upgrade for XP users since its gonna be a requirement to get any Windows Updates in the future.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Most vendors these days won't talk to you unless you apply the latest fix, so this just falls in line. SO those who don't like to be bleeding edge get pushed off that cliff anyway, eventually 

I just got a new test machine for my lab (Dell 4500, 2.0GHz) and it took less time to install the OS (Win2K Adv Server) then it is taking to install all the service packs and recommended patches(and I have W2KSP3 already downloaded in full Network version). I just wish there weren't sooo many fixes that required a seperate install and reboot. Not so much a problem if you can apply 12 fixes at once with just 1 reboot.

Can you say fun with Active Directory


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"some even did this with a 56k modem connection."

You think that's bad I've downloaded 3-disc linux distros on a 56k modem Still - MS shouldn't have needed to make it so big!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You could have run the network updater (downloads only what's needed), if MS had enough capacity that it wouldn't time out everytime (even with broadband).


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

A hotly discussed topic in the newsgroups at Microsoft and other sites is a new revised EULA by Microsoft that states that Microsoft has the right to spy on users at anytime to see if any illegal activity exists; Microsoft has the right at any time to freeze the users' PCs; and also....make any MP3 useless in the PC that isnt under the Windows Media format.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

>>Microsoft has the right at any time to freeze the users' PCs; 

THey've been exercising that right for years now!


----------

